# Trouble with my Craftsman pressure washer



## George Kennedy (Sep 9, 2010)

I realize that this forum is known as routers forum; however, I also realize that most people who own mitre saws, etc. also own pressure washers. I purchased a Craftsman pressure washer from Lowes in mid October. (2700psi gasoline powered) with the easy start system. I have only used the tool two or three times before winter. Recently I took advantage of nice weather and decided to wash my truck using my pressure washer. When I inserted my water hose into the tool and turned the water on, I allowed the water to run for a couple of minutes before starting the pressure washer. Once the pressure washer started, it would not spray water with any pressure. (The brushes seemed to not be picking up the water in the compressor.) After about five minutes, the pressure washer started to work but this is why I ended up replacing my old briggs and stratton Campbell Hausfield pressure washer. Is this a normal occurence for a pressure washer if it has set for awhile or should I take it back to Lowes and get a replacement pressure washer? My instincts tells me this is not normal.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day George

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello : George: Welcome to the Router Forum! What I would do is call the manufacture and tell them as to what's happening. If it is under warranty, they will take care of the problem. If not, They may have an explanation about what is happening.call the seller first. If it is under warranty, they will want to know about it. If You buy more things there, they may help out even if it isn't. It helps to know the store and be known as a regular customer, in My mind. and good hunting. It will help to know whats causing the problem, and if it happens often. Could have been a bit of ice in the line.


----------



## barking spider (Dec 26, 2010)

So, it didn't work right at first , but then was OK? IT might have been some debris in the line. Did you take the nozzle off and make sure it was clean? 

Like someone else said, why not call the Manf. or take it back to Lowes and see what they say.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

" normal occurence for a pressure washer" = yes , if you didn't drain the system b/4 putting back in the garage, if the pump had just a little bit of water in it , may have crack the pump on the inside of it..they are almost a inside tool and must have great care after you put water into them..

You may get by with taking it back but it's long shot because they know why people wipe them out in the winter time..
I have a 8hp one and it's always on my mind in the winter time.."keep it warm in the winter time"

Just a note,,at one time I repaired them and you can't see the crack inside of the brass pump,the only way to know for sure is to replace the pump ....

============= 




George Kennedy said:


> I realize that this forum is known as routers forum; however, I also realize that most people who own mitre saws, etc. also own pressure washers. I purchased a Craftsman pressure washer from Lowes in mid October. (2700psi gasoline powered) with the easy start system. I have only used the tool two or three times before winter. Recently I took advantage of nice weather and decided to wash my truck using my pressure washer. When I inserted my water hose into the tool and turned the water on, I allowed the water to run for a couple of minutes before starting the pressure washer. Once the pressure washer started, it would not spray water with any pressure. (The brushes seemed to not be picking up the water in the compressor.) After about five minutes, the pressure washer started to work but this is why I ended up replacing my old briggs and stratton Campbell Hausfield pressure washer. Is this a normal occurence for a pressure washer if it has set for awhile or should I take it back to Lowes and get a replacement pressure washer? My instincts tells me this is not normal.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

George Kennedy said:


> I realize that this forum is known as routers forum; however, I also realize that most people who own mitre saws, etc. also own pressure washers. I purchased a Craftsman pressure washer from Lowes in mid October. (2700psi gasoline powered) with the easy start system. I have only used the tool two or three times before winter. Recently I took advantage of nice weather and decided to wash my truck using my pressure washer. When I inserted my water hose into the tool and turned the water on, I allowed the water to run for a couple of minutes before starting the pressure washer. Once the pressure washer started, it would not spray water with any pressure. (The brushes seemed to not be picking up the water in the compressor.) After about five minutes, the pressure washer started to work but this is why I ended up replacing my old briggs and stratton Campbell Hausfield pressure washer. Is this a normal occurence for a pressure washer if it has set for awhile or should I take it back to Lowes and get a replacement pressure washer? My instincts tells me this is not normal.



Hi George, welcome to the forum
Bj speaketh with straight tongue 
If you didn't keep it warm or winterize it you may have a real issue going. I always blow mine out with shop air after every use and starting about September run some RV anti-freeze through it before putting it away. I've also changed out any ferrous parts, wand, nozzles, etc with brass or stainless as the things do like to rust internally over the winter. Doesn't take to big a rust particle to hopelessly clog a tip. 
Good Luck 

EDIT: If you do get stuck replacing the pump, this is a pretty decent source:
http://www.pressure-washer-parts.com/


----------



## George Kennedy (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info. You guys are correct, I did not "winterize" my pressure washer. I live in WV and we have had a very cold winter. I left my pressure washer in an unheated building all winter. The day I used the unit I would estimate the temps outside to be in the mid 50's to low 60's. As far a warrany, I am confident that it would be under warranty because it is less than five months old but I am a very honest person and I would never turn in something on warranty that I may have done. I guess I will call the guys at Lowes and see what they say. Thanks for all of the info. The forum is great!


----------

